# ugh...GAY!!!!



## tattyxheart (Aug 17, 2006)

dskfjkdfjkdjf


----------



## Raerae (Aug 17, 2006)

Dont touch it...  That only makes a pimple last longer.  And makes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ANGRY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you haven't really picked at it and disturbed the skin, you can probably just use a little bit of conceleor along with your normal routine.  MU over pimples only looks bad when the skin is broken.

If the skin is broken, i'd just leave it alone, pimples look worse imho when you try to cover the broken skin.  And it always fairly obvious your trying to cover it up.

Maybe a hot washcloth on your face, to try to open the pores, and your usual facial clensar/pimple skin care routine.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 17, 2006)

toothpaste. a minty white one(not a gel) will shrink it down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put it on before bed and it'll shrink it and dry it out. a pimple is not the end of the world.


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 17, 2006)

haha yeah i know, it just makes me mad that i got one right on my nose, and it's cyst-y too..lame. thanks though


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with all of the above... and if you can find a product with salicylic acid in it dabbing some of that on works pretty well too. I hate cystic pimples, it's like the evil brother of acne that hates all of mankind. 

P.S. Alot of people who are actually gay get offended when you use gay as an insult. Believe me, my cousin used to bitch me out for that all the time.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 17, 2006)

I think everyone has a gay cousin (or uncle) lol!


----------



## lara (Aug 17, 2006)

Gay? What's so jolly and exciting about a pimple?


----------



## Raerae (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Gay? What's so jolly and exciting about a pimple?_

 
lol... we'll have a gay old time!  yabba dabba do!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm. Try Visine. That'll make the redness go down. But since its under the skin...ugh...Get a cream with a lot of salicyc acid? I don't know! =[ sorry.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_school starts monday, and what do i discover yesterday but a gross red pimple on my nose. (it just HAD to be on my nose, didn't it?) it's the type that's like underneath your skin and hurts like a mother. any ideas on how to cover it up properly/and or how to get rid of it quickly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Take some uncoated aspirin and crush it.  Use some as a gentle scrub on your nose.  You can also make a paste with it and apply it to the affected area.  Depending upon the location, put a band-aid over the paste and wear it to bed.  (Aspirin is salicylic acid.)

You can also purchase some tea tree oil.  It has a distinct scent, but it is a natural antiseptic and works WONDERS when applied after a steamy shower which allows the product to get deep into the pore.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 17, 2006)

I dab some 3% peroxide on really nasty ones. Or dab a little toothpaste on them.

Also the gay thing, so not cool. Because well, I am gay and I hear people using it as an insult all too often. Specktra is my haven away from all that bull.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it's 'ghey' and not 'gay' but...*shrug*


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Gay? What's so jolly and exciting about a pimple?_

 
I have to agree with this.  I hate when people use "gay" in this context.  Unless you're talking about something that is happy/jolly or literally homosexual- don't use this term.  It's just disrespectful


----------



## Tyester (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_toothpaste. a minty white one(not a gel) will shrink it down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put it on before bed and it'll shrink it and dry it out. a pimple is not the end of the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How interesting... gotta test this tonight.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 18, 2006)

Didn't work, re-test tonight...


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_I have to agree with this.  I hate when people use "gay" in this context.  Unless you're talking about something that is happy/jolly or literally homosexual- don't use this term.  It's just disrespectful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 when i saw this post, i didnt really care too much about your pimple problem b/c that is sooo disrespectful and very immature.. ok so that is obviously a pet peeve of mine..


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 18, 2006)

woah guys, calm down.
i have nothing against gay people
didn't mean to offend.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_woah guys, calm down.
i have nothing against gay people
didn't mean to offend._

 
 That's why I phrased my post the way I did. I didn't think you were being disrespectful on purpose, but still for people who have to deal with discrimination on a daily basis it's pretty disheartening to realise that there are still people out there that use your sexuality as an insult. It's like your society is saying it's ok to hate. I don't think you realised that so I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 18, 2006)

i was mainly talking to the girl before me, kinda offended me, made it sound like i was doing it on purpose or something. trust me...i have nothing against gay people. i hardly ever say it, it's kinda weird that i said it now and people got mad. but i understand what you mean.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 19, 2006)

We are not mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just be careful with this term, not only is it offensive in this context but it also sounds uneducated and immature.  I'm not too sure how old you are, but the earlier you realize this, the better.

I hope your pimple is doing better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. I'm a teacher and anytime I hear this term from students I stop it right in it's tracks-Can't get out of the "teacher" frame of mind.


----------

